# wild camping sites on forum map.



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, does anyone know if and how I can download the wild camping sites on the map all together, in one go, to the TomTom or if I have to click on each individual one and download I have been on the map of campsites and clicked on some wild camping sites, just wondered if there was a way of downloading all of them at once thanks in advance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried it a couple of years ago, and didn't find a way to do it, so I printed out the ones I thought I'd be likely to use, and just input them one by one into the TomTom, when we wanted to go, no fuss no bother takes seconds, & if we liked what we found, we made a POI of them, however when getting to some of them we found them to awful, or not secure (to my mind) or just too may people already there.

Now we just drive and stop where we feel we're safe, not too close to peoples houses, we try to park nose out so if there is a problem it's easier to move on, if we find nice spot we're selfish and keep it to ourselves, then when we come back it's less likely to be occupied.

To us wild camping is about being on our own, not annoying or being annoyed to or by others, not antisocial, just getting away from people.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hatikvah

It's not possible at the moment but I understand that the techies are currently working on a way to make it possible.

Watch this space. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Hi Hatikvah
> 
> It's not possible at the moment but I understand that the techies are currently working on a way to make it possible.
> 
> Watch this space. 8)


Nothing happened yet


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nothing happened yet


I've known quicker techies. :wink:


----------

